# Enregistreur



## j-j (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

l'Apple TV fait enregistreur ?

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/11...media-numeriqueenregistreur-a-disque-dur.html


----------



## bafien (5 Octobre 2008)

Normalement non!
:mouais:


----------

